# Kernel won't see my 4gb

## eros

I have thinkpad T61p, the kernel doesn't fully recognize my 4gb (bios and vista do). I'm using latest gentoo-sources (x86_64).

```
free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3884        704       3179          0         42        245

-/+ buffers/cache:        417       3466

Swap:          494          0        494

```

```
dmesg | grep absent

[    0.000999] Memory: 3975936k/5177344k available (3126k kernel code, 1050316k absent, 150128k reserved, 1803k data, 376k init)
```

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.28-gentoo-r3

# Sun Mar 15 04:46:10 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_FREEZER is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR_64=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

# CONFIG_YENTA is not set

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211=y

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_XP is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_GRU is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

CONFIG_E1000E=y

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y

CONFIG_FONT_7x14=y

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22=y

CONFIG_FONT_10x18=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=m

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=m

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=m

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_HID_BRIGHT=m

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=m

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=m

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=m

CONFIG_HID_DELL=m

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=m

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=m

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=m

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=m

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=m

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_MUSB_HDRC is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_WDM=m

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may also be needed;

#

#

# see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FS is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_VBUS_DRAW=2

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AT91 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_ATMEL_USBA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_USB2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA25X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA27X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_S3C2410 is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_M66592=y

CONFIG_USB_M66592=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AMD5536UDC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_QE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDC_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_HP_DISK is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

CONFIG_UIO=m

# CONFIG_UIO_CIF is not set

CONFIG_UIO_PDRV=m

CONFIG_UIO_PDRV_GENIRQ=m

# CONFIG_UIO_SMX is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_SERCOS3 is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD2=y

# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DNOTIFY is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=m

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_REGISTER_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_PRINTK_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

# CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_ENABLE_SECMARK_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y
```

Anyone sees something wrong with my config?

----------

## platojones

post the output of 'cat /proc/meminfo' and let's see what that says.

----------

## tmasscool

You need to activate CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

```
     Processor type and features  --->

          High Memory Support (4GB)  --->

               (X) 4GB 

```

----------

## eros

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_HIGHMEM shows nothing, is that option available on x86_64 kernels, how can I enable it?

cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:        3977276 kB

MemFree:          724940 kB

Buffers:           48908 kB

Cached:          2749908 kB

SwapCached:            0 kB

Active:           521476 kB

Inactive:        2627584 kB

Active(anon):     355724 kB

Inactive(anon):        0 kB

Active(file):     165752 kB

Inactive(file):  2627584 kB

Unevictable:           0 kB

Mlocked:               0 kB

SwapTotal:        506036 kB

SwapFree:         506036 kB

Dirty:               128 kB

Writeback:             0 kB

AnonPages:        350300 kB

Mapped:            89084 kB

Slab:              45904 kB

SReclaimable:      33392 kB

SUnreclaim:        12512 kB

PageTables:        13032 kB

NFS_Unstable:          0 kB

Bounce:                0 kB

WritebackTmp:          0 kB

CommitLimit:     2494672 kB

Committed_AS:     666120 kB

VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB

VmallocUsed:      118528 kB

VmallocChunk:   34359618043 kB

HugePages_Total:       0

HugePages_Free:        0

HugePages_Rsvd:        0

HugePages_Surp:        0

Hugepagesize:       2048 kB

DirectMap4k:       72384 kB

DirectMap2M:     4055040 kB

```

----------

## platojones

The CONFIG_HIGHMEM only applies to 32 bit kernels.

Ok, that looks right....you always lose some memory to devices mapping into memory space.  That seems to be what you are seeing.   

UPDATE:  There are usually BIOS setting that control this, but the BIOS is always going to use some memory for devices.

----------

## eros

Some memory I understand, but 212MB? it doesn't seem right, especially when Vista can use the 4096MB available.

----------

## platojones

 *eros wrote:*   

> Some memory I understand, but 212MB? it doesn't seem right, especially when Vista can use the 4096MB available.

 

Well, Vista actually can't use all of it either....but it is reporting the full 4 Gb...I suspect it queries the bios for the installed memory.  I have 8 Gb on my system, and I'm losing about 209 Mb the same way.

----------

## Cyker

You may need to mess about in the BIOS a bit; Look for options that say things like software/hardware memory hole remapping (NB: Not 15-16MB hole 'tho!), and continuous and discreet and play around with them.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Take a look at the service manual, it says (at least for the T60) that the machine can have a maximum of 4G installed, but that only 3.something will show up due to a chipset limitation.

----------

## platojones

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> Take a look at the service manual, it says (at least for the T60) that the machine can have a maximum of 4G installed, but that only 3.something will show up due to a chipset limitation.

 

That's probably right about the service manual...don't know, I don't own a T60.  But, for the PC architecture, some memory is always lost to device memory mapping, regardless of who made the motherboard. 

Linux is very honest about telling you about it though...vista, not so much.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

I've the same problem in my laptop (hp nx6325) but with kernel 2.6.27-r8. I can see only 2.83GB, any idea??

----------

